# A few ELK pictures.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com

Just a few Elk pictures.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, great pictures I got to stop looking at these pictures I can't stop thinking about hunting.


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow I can imagine getting one someday.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great shots Dave! 8) 

Glad you got into them.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are great pics. I've never shot a bull elk and will begin my adventure with next years draw. Maybe before I go under I'll get a chance at one like is in your pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Really great pictures Dave

Norm


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

awesome.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few more.


----------

